# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Из истории форума

## Asteriks

*Нечто, заслуживающее внимания, на память потомкам и для радости форумчан.*

----------


## Asteriks

*Астерикс:* *Слухайте усе сюда. Загадка. От байнетовского админа. Скоренько отгадывайте, чтоб не опозориться.*

*Если бутерброд всегда падает маслом вниз, а кошка всегда на лапы, как упадёт кошка, если ей положить на спину бутерброд маслом вверх?*

*Стич:* да никак будет крутиццо) вечный двигатель))
*Маруся:* доказано, что масло не оказывает влияние на падение бутерброда, и на кошку оказывать не будет.
*Стич:* А вообщето))Результатом эксперимента станет антигравитация. Падение кошки замедлится с приближением к земле, а она начнёт вращаться, пытаясь приземлиться на лапы, но в тоже время и на масло бутерброда. В конце концов, она должна достигнуть стабильного состояния, вися недалеко от земли и вращаясь с большой скоростью. Это, однако, было бы возможно только при отсутствии воздуха, иначе, по закону сохранения энергии, сопротивление воздуха вращению должно было бы исчерпать гравитационную энергию падения.
*Бандерлоген:* априори неясен исход для меня
*Стич:* в вопросе заложили пространственно-временной парадокс имени Бутерброд - Кошка. Если вы решите так сделать - кошки начнут падать маслом вверх, а бутерброды лапами вниз.
*Паша_49:* или кто сильнее, а вдруг на ребро упадут
*Бандерлоген:* все-таки на ребро, левое, либо правое, с одинаковым матожиданием кажного из исходов
*Ваня:* ))))))))))) Умора))
*Паша_49:* или если шансы равные, надо сбросить n-ное количество таких кошек с бутербродом, потом посчтитать количество, и в процентах вывести ответ. Только кошек жалко, но наука требует жертв
*Маруся:* так, у меня кошка рядом спит, надо найти бутерброд
*Стич:* теорема 1:кот всегда падает на лапы теорема 2 бутерброд падает маслом вниз аксиома: если коту приклеить на спину бутерброд система теряет стабильность
*Ваня:* 
*Паша_49:* в каждом правеле есть исключения
*Стич:* такая система существовать не может, и в случае приведения условий в действии произойдет самоанигиляция
**Ваня вынял мозг на время.**
*Бандерлоген:* необходимо учитывать моменты инерции как для кошки, так и для бутерброда
тем более, что вероятность падения маслом вниз меньше, чем лапами вниз.. это если не учитывать закон подлости, он все уравновесит
*Ваня:* а с какой высоты?
*Бандерлоген:* хм.. и правда если будет слишком высоко, то и кошка, и бутерброд сгорят в атмосфере из-за трения о воздух при большой скорости
*Стич*: Были зарегистрированы случаи, когда кошка падала вниз спиной, а бутерброд — маслом вверх. То есть, на самом деле, шансы на то, что бутерброд упадёт маслом вниз, больше, чем шанс, что бутерброд упадёт маслом вверх.
*Бандерлоген:* в равной мере тогда пепел от лап кошки и масла будет разуплотнен по поверхности земли тогда я вообще теряюсь
*Паша_49:* ну на крайний случай можно посчитать, учёные давно вывели формулу L=3.14*h/g^2-0.785458*K+j-a где L- кошка или бутерброд(зависит от знака ответа), h-постоянная кошмана, g-притяжение, К-количество витков вокруг кошки и бутерброда, j-соотношение количества масла на бутерброде к возрасту кошки, a- ускорение свободного падения
*Стич:* да намажьте бутер маслом с 2х сторон, да и посмотрите, что будет.
*Бандерлоген:* Стич, тут не в том дело. В нашем случае рассматривается вопрос борьбы Добра и Зла, персонификаторами которых выступают бутер и кошка (кто кого представляет, зависит от знака ответа) вечный двигатель в такой перспективе видится отличным ответом
*Ваня:* ROFL
*Стич:* или антигравитация
*Бандерлоген:* борьба добра и зла кагбэ такой источник энергии для вселенной
*Стич:* да, философский вопрос) фсо спать
*Ваня:* бб
**Banderlogen тоже ушел.* Всем  *
*Паша_49:* а если на землю куда они падают положить зеркало? они подумают что они не падают а взлетают, и будут пытаться крутиццо в обратном порядке, или в 2 раза быстрее
спокойной ночи)
*Ваня:* спок
**Приходит АВИАТОР. Отвечате в теме "Поиск софта", здоровается.
Паша_49:* Есть много вариантов. Они могут крутится в разных направлениях и тогда упадут и разовьются. Если в одном направлении, то Они достигнут огромной центробежной силы и могут зарыться в пол. Есть несколько вариантов решения проблемы. Можно привязать зеркальце к бутерброду. Он себя увидит и скукожится, тогда полетом будет управлять кошка. Бутерброд может съехать на живот. Тогда задача потеряет смысл. Но по моему масса бутерброда слишком мала, и он не может подействовать с силой, которую использует кошка для вращения хвостом и стабилизации положения в полете.
*Ваня:* о как)

*История форума от 5 сентября 2009 года. Записана дословно СМ Астерикс. Источник: архив чата))*

----------


## Akasey

смотря какой бутерброд у неё на спине, ведь если намазать два батона тремя килограммами масла, думаю шансов у кошки маловато... 

P.S. чота не помню научных статей, где доказывается что масло влияет на падение батона

----------


## Asteriks

*ГалактЕка в опасностЕ! Блохи!*

Читать снизу вверх.

*GRAF:* Спать, спать, а активных - как было 4 так и осталось, явно подсматривают....
*Akasey:* я токачто читал про сериал в нете, навеяло
*GRAF:* Кстати Акасей, сказывается на те сказывается дурное влияние сериалов: пипец, потеря потерь.........
*Akasey*: а лучше с улицы привести пятнаЦЦать кошек и шаснаЦЦать катов, и пусть блохи переселяются с Маргоши на них, а коты заодно и повеселятся
*GRAF:* Нада натравить на них клопов, они выпьют из блох всю кровь и те сдохнут!
*Asteriks* :Новая молодёжная реплика: всем БУСЛА (бусь то есть  ) 
*GRAF* Споки! 
*Asteriks* пойду спатки 
*Asteriks* Граф! ))  
*GRAF*  Ну можешь попробовать и другой способ: посади кошку и в радиусе метра разлей много клея, они с нее будут прыгать и приклеятся! 
*Asteriks* Будут проблемы с побрить. Чья бритва? ))) 
*Akasey* кто советовал побрить!!?!?!?! налысо, под Котовского!!! 
*Asteriks* ШутнЕги. Я правда завтра думаю Ксюху в город за спреем отправить. А может и у нас в ларьке есть. 
*GRAF* Кошку в коврик и все в пакет, камень на горловину.....где здесь ванная комната? А потом, все, буквально все облить дихлофосом!!!! 
*Asteriks* так они по коврику прыгают Даже признаться стыдно...(( 
*GRAF* Кстати, шерсть из мешка рекомендуется выбрасывать вместе с кошкой..... 
*Akasey* а то завтра всем или ошейники или пакет с дихлофосом 
*Jemal* побрей... 
*Asteriks* что? что делать? Кошку вешать? 
*Akasey* дадада 
*GRAF* Нужно срочно что-то делать, лучше как я предлагал, тока на балконе... 
*Asteriks* какие-то блохи чернобыльско-устойчивые (( 
*Akasey* Таня до завтра ждать нельзя!!! действовать нужно немедленно 
*Asteriks* так я ей потравила их, а она опять... 
*GRAF* Блох как кто прогонит в течении часа! 
*Akasey* а кошке противогаз 
*GRAF* Кошке противогаз, на тело полиэтиленовый мешок, в мешок содержимое баллончика ДИХЛОФОС! 
*Asteriks* завтра куплю чего-нибудь . Семья злая, блохи прыгают)) 
*Akasey* а ты их дихлофосом!!! 
*Asteriks*  у меня кошка блох принесла

----------


## Akasey

дихлофос помог?

----------


## Asteriks

И вообще это были не кошачьи блохи, а крысиные, их кошка с чердака принесла. Поклёп я возвела на животное. Зато какие советы я получила!

----------


## HARON

Что-то не помню чтоб я отвечал в этой теме! 


Скорее всего кошка упадёт на лапы,а потом съест бутерброд вне зависимости от того как он упал.
Отсюда вывод--бутерброд мы не учитываем,а кошка падает всегда на лапы!))))

----------


## Asteriks

У меня возник вопрос: а как кошка будет есть бутерброд: маслом к языку или кверху? Или будет чередовать? Закон бутерброда гласит: правильно есть маслом вниЗ, а мы едим маслом кверху. Отсюда все болезни.

----------


## HARON

> У меня возник вопрос: а как кошка будет есть бутерброд: маслом к языку или кверху? Или будет чередовать? Закон бутерброда гласит: правильно есть маслом вниЗ, а мы едим маслом кверху. Отсюда все болезни.


Кошка о НАШИХ правилах не знает!)))

----------


## Asteriks

И мы тоже. Знает только Кот Матроскин, но его никто не слушает.

----------


## Asteriks

*Akasey ответил(а) в теме Виртуальная дружба*
*Asteriks ответил(а) в теме Виртуальная дружба*
*Akasey ответил(а) в теме Виртуальная дружба*
SDS HARON, и чё там за дружба такая пойдём посмотрим?
*Akasey ответил(а) в теме Виртуальная дружба*
HARON SDS, Это давняя история и длится уже довольно долго!)))))))))
*Asteriks ответил(а) в теме Виртуальная дружба*
Asteriks (Личное сообщение) Спокойной ночи.

09.02.2010 22:53

----------


## Asteriks

SDS: Asteriks, меня зовут "партизан" SDS+00

----------


## SDS

голодная кошка съест тот бутерброт(д) до момента приземления

----------


## Akasey

*Про молоток*
[23:07] [ЛС] vova230: HARON, Нет, я тогда даже и не видел его.
[23:07] [ЛС] Akasey: точно!!!
[23:06] [ЛС] Al_59: Akasey, так эта костка нервами разными опутана
[23:06] [ЛС] HARON: vova230, Как и с молотком? 
[23:04] [ЛС] vova230: HARON, Извини, я прошляпил
[23:03] [ЛС] HARON: vova230, Я имел ввиду ..НОГА! 
[23:02] [ЛС] Al_59: HARON, да - народ мы такой. Все учатся на чужих, а мы на своих ошибках
[23:02] [ЛС] Akasey: вообщето бытует мнение, что голова это кость , а кость болеть не может
[23:01] [ЛС] Al_59: Akasey тоже больно
[23:01] [ЛС] vova230: Akasey, Я и раньше не особо сомневался. Этому есть объяснение.
[23:01] [ЛС] HARON: Al_59, А хоть и наступала,так мы ж славяне! 
[23:01] [ЛС] Akasey: Al_59, кстати, граблями тоже по голове получается????
[23:00] [ЛС] Al_59: Так еще много граблей на которые еще не ступала нога человека
[23:00] [ЛС] Akasey: vova230, ты уже точно вериш 
[22:59] [ЛС] vova230: Al_59, Проверено, но мало кто верит.
[22:59] [ЛС] Al_59: Так проверено годами
[22:59] [ЛС] vova230: Тогда было благовещение, как оказалось
[22:58] [ЛС] vova230: А вообще, если серьезно, то правы старики, когда говорят, что в церковные праздники нельзя работать.
[22:57] [ЛС] vova230: Друг меня
[22:56] [ЛС] Al_59: vova230, это кого ушибли и кто ушиб
[22:55] [ЛС] HARON: Akasey, Добре если в 8,а если б 6! 
[22:55] [ЛС] vova230: Akasey,  
[22:54] [ЛС] Al_59: HARON, ая ж не мазахист какой специяльно то
[22:54] [ЛС] Akasey: привычка, это когда тебя каждый день в 8.00 по темечку молоточком "Тюк!"
[22:54] [ЛС] vova230: Я лет с трех регулярно ломаюсь. Вот голова, это единственное место крепкое у меня оказалось.
[22:54] [ЛС] Al_59: Тоже верно - ее злодейку не обманешь
[22:53] [ЛС] HARON: Al_59, Ты попробуй,может пондравится! 
[22:53] [ЛС] vova230: Al_59, Так судьбу не выбирают.
[22:53] [ЛС] Al_59: Не - не надобно такой привычки
[22:52] [ЛС] Akasey: vova230, 
[22:52] [ЛС] vova230: Al_59, Это только если без привычки.
[22:52] [ЛС] Al_59: vova230, так это ж больно
[22:51] [ЛС] vova230: Это крышу чинили, а молоток возьми и слети с рукоятки, ну и в голову мне.
[22:51] [ЛС] Al_59: HARON, держись - прижмет будишь пощады тогда просить
[22:50] [ЛС] Akasey: vova230, по гвоздю не попал?
[22:50] [ЛС] HARON: Akasey, Нет! Он ВОВА! 230 кг! 
[22:49] [ЛС] vova230: Нет, у меня другая фамилия.
[22:49] [ЛС] SDS: Akasey, чужое не пишу
[22:49] [ЛС] Al_59: Akasey, не SDS только свои ложит
[22:49] [ЛС] Akasey: vova230, ты что Валуев?
[22:48] [ЛС] Akasey: SDS, если своё, то ложи, а если не своё, так куда нибудь так
[22:48] [ЛС] Al_59: SDS, давай - удачи
[22:48] [ЛС] vova230: Ну как у кого. Моя килограмовый молоток со всего размаха выдержала.
[22:48] [ЛС] Akasey: Бош пойдёт, думаю тут и оршанские пойдут 
[22:48] [ЛС] SDS: счас тему замучу про мента с Розенбаумом, в "литературу" положу в "творчество форумчан"
[22:47] [ЛС] HARON: Есть у меня пару Бошевских--пойдут?
[22:46] [ЛС] Akasey: думаю по металлу тоже пойдёт, не такая уж кость мозговая твёрдая
[22:46] [ЛС] vova230: Лучше дрель, только сверло надо победитовое
[22:46] [ЛС] HARON: ...Полем,полем.полем! белым,белым полем..дым...
[22:45] [ЛС] Akasey: маньяк...
[22:45] [ЛС] Akasey: полем, полем, полем....
[22:45] [ЛС] Niko2040: Akasey, Давай дрель, или болгарку. Тоже кулл должно быть 
[22:45] [ЛС] Akasey: пойдёт???
[22:45] [ЛС] Akasey: не, только перфоратор с дрелью, и болгарка
[22:45] [ЛС] HARON: Niko2040, Успокоился,паникёр? Видать не совсем ещё...
[22:44] [ЛС] Akasey: ........а старик захохотал, сгинув с глаз долой....
[22:44] [ЛС] Niko2040: Akasey, пистолет есть?
[22:44] [ЛС] Akasey: может чем помогу???
[22:44] [ЛС] Akasey: не вешай нос!
[22:44] [ЛС] Akasey: Niko2040, ё-моё, чего кислый !

----------


## vova230

Вот же гадружжо такую историю для истории сохранил:laugh1:

----------


## Sanych

Хорошо что у меня права админские. Могу удалить всё что пожелаю))))))

----------


## HARON

> Хорошо что у меня права админские. Могу удалить всё что пожелаю))))))


Только не переусердствуй "хирург" ты наш!

----------


## Sanych

*А ЧЕГО ТУТ СЕРДСТВОВАТЬ??? ХОЧУ КАЗНЮ. ХОЧУ ЖАЛУЮ, КТО УКАЖЕТ??????????????*

----------


## vova230

> *А ЧЕГО ТУТ СЕРДСТВОВАТЬ??? ХОЧУ КАЗНЮ. ХОЧУ ЖАЛУЮ, КТО УКАЖЕТ??????????????*


Во, блин, это для непонятливых

----------


## Asteriks

Хи-хи...)) А правила форума запрещают использование такого ЗДОРОВОГО ШРИФТА!!!!!

----------


## Akasey

*Беседа немецких ителектуалов*
[00:49] [ЛС] Lvenok: зер гут=)
[00:49] [ЛС] Akasey: счас не пойти бы к жене приставать по немецки 
[00:48] [ЛС] Akasey: угу
[00:48] [ЛС] Vanya: ничё не знаю
[00:48] [ЛС] Vanya: надоело
[00:48] [ЛС] Vanya: всё
[00:48] [ЛС] Vanya: готт вайс ихь виль кайн энгель зайн
[00:47] [ЛС] Vanya: )
[00:47] [ЛС] Akasey: нас попалили
[00:47] [ЛС] Lvenok: Akasey, я...я..я
[00:47] [ЛС] Akasey: Vanya, она по нашему шарит!!!
[00:47] [ЛС] Akasey: Lvenok, ОГО!!!
[00:47] [ЛС] Lvenok: Vanya, нихт
[00:47] [ЛС] Akasey: директорен, админен нихт арбайтэн рабствен инквизиционале
[00:46] [ЛС] Vanya: Lvenok, шпать?
[00:46] [ЛС] Akasey: я воль, я воль
[00:46] [ЛС] Vanya: о как!
[00:46] [ЛС] Vanya: вир зинд ди дирен ойрер орен вир зинд фюр ди мюзик геборен
*Lvenok *
[00:45] [ЛС] Vanya: айн цвайбайрен ауф аллен фирен ихь фюре ин шпацирен
[00:44] [ЛС] Akasey: Banderlogen, ты прав, поясни
[00:43] [ЛС] Banderlogen: Akasey, ты ничего не понимаешь в эпических названиях населенных пунктов
[00:43] [ЛС] Akasey: Niko2040, что есть твой хэлп???
[00:42] [ЛС] Akasey: Banderlogen, кто есть Ванючичи???
[00:42] [ЛС] Akasey: их зябликэн фон шнапсен на цюрлих увис Ваня????
[00:42] [ЛС] Vanya: Lvenok, куда?)
[00:42] [ЛС] Akasey: Niko2040 что хочу?
[00:42] [ЛС] Vanya: моргэн штэрбен сосиска сарделька дойчен зольдатен шпрехен я воль
[00:41] [ЛС] Banderlogen: в Гнючичи, все в Гнючичи!!
[00:41] [ЛС] Lvenok: что-то невьезжаю я
[00:41] [ЛС] Niko2040: HELP
[00:41] [ЛС] Lvenok: люди...буквы путаются или вы из деревни Тьму-таракань???
[00:41] [ЛС] Niko2040: Эта
[00:41] [ЛС] Niko2040: гг
[00:40] [ЛС] Akasey: к утру по немецки буду шпарить круче фрица 
[00:40] [ЛС] Akasey: о, как
[00:40] [ЛС] Akasey: найн нассын ин батинак кашара су..а блиндэн
[00:39] [ЛС] Vanya: патаму шта дас ист нихьт гут
[00:39] [ЛС] Vanya: аллес кляйн
[00:39] [ЛС] Vanya: всё)))
[00:38] [ЛС] Akasey: Нико какэшке ванюшке нот цюрюк
[00:38] [ЛС] Niko2040: Vanya, киньэ какашкэн
[00:37] [ЛС] Akasey: не, цюрук цюруку не гольден шнапсен ибн гранатэн зя минен
[00:37] [ЛС] Vanya: гранатэ! 
[00:36] [ЛС] Vanya: геданкн цурюк!
[00:36] [ЛС] Akasey: ну ты карочэ мяне паняу!
[00:36] [ЛС] Banderlogen: зибэн-зибэн айлю-лю зибэн-зибэн ай-цвай
[00:35] [ЛС] Akasey: Vanya, бо ибн хоттабэн на цюрлих их либ шнапс шнапс
[00:35] [ЛС] Lvenok: ойёй...
[00:35] [ЛС] Vanya: зих комэн цу хаузэ нихьт гут
[00:34] [ЛС] Akasey: ой, что я подумал  
[00:34] [ЛС] Akasey: что я подумал?
[00:34] [ЛС] Akasey: Vanya, яйцэн ампутацэ, чикерин собакен я воль
[00:33] [ЛС] Lvenok: хм...я наверное брежу...
[00:33] [ЛС] Vanya: злоснэн собакирен за яйцен клац-клац!
[00:32] [ЛС] Lvenok: Akasey, ну...мало ли что ты подумал... 
[00:32] [ЛС] Akasey: кто ещё хочет посоревноваться с моим дойтч
[00:32] [ЛС] Akasey: Lvenok, я первый подумал про приятные сны!
[00:31] [ЛС] Akasey: зондер командер шпендинг ин койкин!
[00:31] [ЛС] Lvenok: Akasey, что не повторять?????
[00:31] [ЛС] Vanya: и т.д.
[00:31] [ЛС] Vanya: вас ист лос
[00:31] [ЛС] Akasey: Lvenok, не повторяй за мной!
[00:31] [ЛС] Vanya: зих шпляндих
[00:31] [ЛС] Lvenok: Irina, нежных сноффф 
[00:30] [ЛС] Akasey: Irina, передай им что получат !!!
[00:30] [ЛС] Vanya: Irina, споки
[00:30] [ЛС] Niko2040: Irina, Спокойной ночи 
[00:30] [ЛС] Vanya: Akasey, гг
[00:30] [ЛС] Vanya: етить колотить
[00:30] [ЛС] Irina: Всем бай-бай. А то меня сча поганой метлой гнать собрались)))
[00:30] [ЛС] Akasey: квадратиш практиш гут
[00:29] [ЛС] Akasey: алькапоне
[00:29] [ЛС] Vanya: дохтур ватсан
[00:29] [ЛС] Vanya: не
[00:27] [ЛС] Lvenok: Vanya, Шерлок Холмс)))
[00:26] [ЛС] Vanya: Lvenok, я в гримме
[00:26] [ЛС] Lvenok: Niko2040, эх...ремня бы тебе выписать - так рука не поднимется! 
[00:25] [ЛС] Lvenok: Niko2040, привет пропажа
[00:25] [ЛС] Lvenok: Vanya, я тебя не узнаю 
[00:25] [ЛС] Niko2040: Lvenok, приветки

----------


## vova230

Вот мысль дурная пришла. А сколько это я уже сижу вот на этом форуме? Ужас прямо как подумать, а кажется совсем еще недавно это было.

----------


## Irina

И не говори Вова)) Я года полтора наверно))

----------


## vova230

Я с 2009 года оказывается здесь  А на дворе уже 2011. Во как.

----------


## SDS

кое - кто уже чужой срок сидит, а кое - кто и преждевременно в Лету канул...

----------


## vova230

> кое - кто уже чужой срок сидит, а кое - кто и преждевременно в Лету канул...


А конкретнее?

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
а конкретнее -  полный комплект информации по срокам давности и пригодности видимо есть только у admina в архивах...

----------


## Sanych

Если навести мышкой на Длительность там видно всё))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

так и я за то имел ввиду, конкретнее чем у admina бывает только у _прокурора_

----------


## Sanych

Я просто не помню как у пользователей это видно.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
ты, что считаешь что мне как пользователю это интересно?
тут не про то расклад был, я слегка фитиля в тему подкинул
почитай выше...

----------


## vova230

> кое - кто уже чужой срок сидит, а кое - кто и преждевременно в Лету канул...


Вот и прошу указать кто по вашему здесь слишком задержался, а кто преждевременно ушел. И кстати форум покидали все добровольно, никого не выгоняли. Ну может за исключением хулиганствующих элементов.

----------


## SDS

уймитесь, Владимир Ильич, шуток не понимаете...

----------


## vova230

> уймитесь, Владимир Ильич, шуток не понимаете...


Так вы шутить изволили, батенька?

----------

